# Looking for one open seat on Friday for Snapper



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am able to take Friday off and hoping to catch a ride for bottom fishing. I live on the Southwest side of Pcola. I have tackle and will definately pay my share of fuel, ice, etc... I am recently retired from the Navy so have access to Sherman. Please pm or give me a call.
Tom 377-1248


----------

